# NCEES Adds Construction Module to Civil PE Exam



## civengPE (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought this article was worth passing along. It appears NCEES is adding a construction depth to the Civil PE Exam! :true:

http://newsmanager.commpartners.com/nspepe...06-10-17.html#0


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2006)

So like construction management questions?

Did the manhole pass inspection, do I need a change order...?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2006)

Too bad it's a few years away.

I'm not waiting on that one, but it sounds like something much closer to my experience and something I'd be interested in taking if it were available now.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 19, 2006)

Ive been bitchin that they needed that for years.

I worked in construction thru college and for five years out.


----------



## cement (Oct 19, 2006)

that is HUGE!

speaking of huge, is DV's pencil really big or is his head really small?


----------



## Hill William (Oct 19, 2006)

> that is HUGE!
> speaking of huge, is DV's pencil really big or is his head really small?


I will refrain fom all Beavis and Butthead type comments.


----------



## VA_ENGR (Oct 19, 2006)

I think this is a good move - I am impressed that they are doing something like this.

I would most likely take this if it were being offered right now - am going the Transpo route.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2006)

That's Bill Cowher, and his head is small.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2006)

you know in GA if you even remotely put the words "construction &amp; management" in the same paragraph on your experience list, they wont count that time towards the # of years(i dont agree with) maybe it will force them to change?

&amp; I dont want to see the CPM problems on the PM section for that test, I just imagine a 11X17 fold out piece of paper......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2006)

^ What's CPM?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2006)

critical path method (schedules) stuff they did in 1970 that we now do in Microsoft Project,etc,


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2006)

Uhhhh, like a Gant chart?


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao:


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 20, 2006)

> > that is HUGE!
> > speaking of huge, is DV's pencil really big or is his head really small?
> 
> 
> I will refrain fom all Beavis and Butthead type comments.


:lmao:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 20, 2006)

> Uhhhh, like a Gant chart?


Take that man's PE from him...and give it to me.


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 23, 2006)

:lmao:


----------



## NSEARCH (Oct 23, 2006)

It's still left up to each individual state board to accept the changes.


----------

